# i have no sound



## grimx (Mar 27, 2010)

using FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE, 32 bit, KDE desktop

how do i setup sound?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## grimx (Mar 28, 2010)

sound problem solved


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 28, 2010)

How? Share solutions.


----------



## jotawski (Mar 30, 2010)

yes please.  i have no sound too.  but i use 8.0-stable.  prior to this sound is ok.
once again, please tell me too.

thanks in advance.


----------



## grimx (Apr 1, 2010)

in side /boot/defaults/loader.conf
under Sound modules:
i changed snd_driver_load="NO" to snd_driver_load="YES"
and rebooted and my sound worked.

after reboot cat /dev/sndstat to find out which driver
it's using. then go back to /boot/defaults/loader.conf
and reset snd_driver to NO and find whatever driver
it's using an set it to YES.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 1, 2010)

No it's not. You should never change that. It's used as a reference by the loader for the system startup and by the user for their customizations.
You should instead create a /boot/loader.conf file that overrides the defaults.
And loading *snd_driver* is a waste of time and memory space since it loads every single driver. You should find the appropriate driver for your card and use that. For example *snd_ich_load="YES"*.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

What does [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] say?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 1, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> No it's not. You should never change that. It's used as a reference by the loader for the system startup and by the user for their customizations.
> You should instead create a /boot/loader.conf file that overrides the defaults.
> And loading *snd_driver* is a waste of time and memory space since it loads every single driver. You should find the appropriate driver for your card and use that. For example *snd_ich_load="YES"*.



The easiest way to figure out which driver to use ... is to *kldload snd_driver* and let the kernel figure out which driver to use.  Once that is done, then you *cat /dev/sndstat* to see which it uses, and add that one specific driver to /boot/loader.conf.

IOW, snd_driver is not a waste of time or resources.  It's there for a very good reason.  May as well use it.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 2, 2010)

grimx was proposing *snd_driver* as a permanent solution, but then later edited the post while I was writing mine, and added the second paragraph which I didn't notice.
This sentence from my post was related to the unedited version of grimx's post.


----------



## jotawski (Apr 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What does [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] say?



mine is

```
[~] % cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
```

i still have sound problem with my machine


----------



## adamk (Apr 2, 2010)

jotawski, you loaded snd_driver?  If so, then your sound card is not supported by the OSS drivers in FreeBSD. What is the output of 'pciconf -vl'?

Adam


----------



## jotawski (Apr 2, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> jotawski, you loaded snd_driver?  If so, then your sound card is not supported by the OSS drivers in FreeBSD. What is the output of 'pciconf -vl'?
> 
> Adam


i have compile snd_ in my kernel and here are both results

```
[~] % grep snd /sys/i386/conf/HARIPOONCHAI
device	snd_hda
#device	snd_ich
[~] % pciconf -vl
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x055c1014 chip=0x35808086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Host-Hub Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
none0@pci0:0:0:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x055d1014 chip=0x35848086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara System Memory Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none1@pci0:0:0:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x055e1014 chip=0x35858086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Configuration Process'
    class      = base peripheral
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x05571014 chip=0x35828086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x05571014 chip=0x35828086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x052d1014 chip=0x24c28086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x052d1014 chip=0x24c48086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x052d1014 chip=0x24c78086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x052e1014 chip=0x24cd8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib1@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24488086 rev=0x81 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24cc8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:	class=0x01018a card=0x052d1014 chip=0x24ca8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DBM (ICH4-M) UltraATA/100 EIDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none2@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x052d1014 chip=0x24c38086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
cbb0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x060700 card=0x05601014 chip=0xac44104c rev=0x03 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PC Card Controller SDFSDAFSADFSDAFSDAF (PCI4510SDFSDFSD)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
fwohci0@pci0:2:0:1:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x05611014 chip=0x8029104c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'OHCI Compliant IEEE-1394 FireWire Controller (040803-2158)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
em0@pci0:2:1:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x055b1014 chip=0x10778086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (82547EI)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ath0@pci0:2:2:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x04081468 chip=0x0013168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = '802.11a/b/g Wireless Adapter (AR5212)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
[~] %
```

oh yes, i am using 8.0 and many thanks indeed for your time.


----------



## adamk (Apr 2, 2010)

Perhaps it's just me, but I'm not seeing any sound card listed there.

Adam


----------



## gpatrick (Apr 2, 2010)

```
# cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC272 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```


```
# cat /boot/loader.conf 
hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
#snd_hda_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"
#sem_load="YES"
```


```
# uname -r
8.0-RELEASE-p2
```
My sound isn't working either.  I've tried loading all sound drivers, but everything that plays is muted.  I'm running the GENERIC kernel.  Without sound I'm unable to watch hulu


----------



## Nirbo (Apr 2, 2010)

If cat /dev/sndstat returns installed devices, and you're still not getting sound, try alterign your mixer settings using the mixer command.

I wasted away about 2 hours because I forgot that recently.


----------



## adamk (Apr 2, 2010)

gpatrick, your pcm0 device is the digital HDMI output from your video card.  Is that what you're trying to get sound from?

Adam


----------



## gpatrick (Apr 2, 2010)

adamk, no the digital HDMI isn't the one I want sound from.  I want it from the Realtek device.

Thanks.


----------



## adamk (Apr 2, 2010)

So adjust the hw.snd.default_unit sysctl accordingly.

Adam


----------



## gpatrick (Apr 2, 2010)

That did it.  Thanks.


----------

